# Teri Hatcher - Promoshoot for Desperate Houswifes Season 5 - 3 x



## amon amarth (17 Juli 2010)

​


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (17 Juli 2010)

​


----------



## Chamser81 (18 Juli 2010)

Teri ist die schärfste aller "Hausfrauen"!


----------



## Rolli (18 Juli 2010)

:thx: dir amon für die reizende Teri :thumbup:


----------



## neman64 (20 Juli 2010)

:thx: für die tollen Bilder von Teri


----------



## Q (21 Juli 2010)

schönen Dank für den Promoshoot!


----------

